# Sacramento Area Bike Shops



## MBAR (Jun 26, 2006)

I am curious about good road oriented bike shops in the Sacramento Area. Interested in finding a shop with good selection and quality mechanics.

Thanks


----------



## jnwarner0 (Oct 4, 2005)

*bike shops.*

3 shops come to mind

1. City Bicycle Works ( but you need to go to the one on K street, It is a much better shop)

2. BP bicycle plus in folsom

3. Cambria Bicycle Emporium just off of 49 in Auburn


For biike mechanics I would choose Cambria.. Excellent mechanics with very good knowledge especially TOM. I would drive the extra distance. 

The others are good but I constantle seem to need to take my bike back after having it fixed. As far as shop selection a;; are good with BP having the most jerseys and other stuff along with a large selection of bikes. city also has a large selection of bikes. Cambria carries primarily Colnago and Trek.

Hope this helps. I have had very good experiences at each location


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*Bicycle Chef*

It Rawks. Ask for Chris, he wont try and sell you something you do not need.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Davis has four shops, with Davis Wheelworks my favorite. City Bicycle Works is decent, too.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

*Bicycle Business*

Back when I lived in Davis 5 years ago. I went to Bicycle Business in Sac right across from McClatchy High for my purchases.


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Bicycle Buisness or death*

I drive 45 minutes out of my way when I need mechanical done on my bike. This is a Road Bike Shop no bull. Maybe you'll see one used MTB parked out front for sale just because. As far as selection. How much money do you want to spend? And no kids trying to sell you Slime for your Road Bike Tires.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*ditto on the Cambria Bicycle Emporium..*

I've been doing business with this LBS for over 16 years. They are kind of pricey, but their service department is top rate. Either Tom or Mark are good wrenches. I've always been treated very nice in this store and the owner (Bill) gave me a nice break when I bought my Colnago back in '02. I love to drool at their inventory each time I go in. The last time I fell in love with a Colnago E1, that was on sale for $3900 (sigh).

Another place I visit once and awhile is the Auburn Bike Shop which is on the opposite side of Hwy 49 (on your right before the Shell station if you come in via I80). This is a smaller store, but I've found stuff there I needed when CBE did not have it. They are more Mnt Bike related.

Another shop is in Nevada City, The Tour Of Nevada City Bike Shop. The owner is a former pro and I hear he is a very good mechanic. It might be too far away from you though.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

*Mikes Bikes*

Check out the new Mike's Bike's at 14th and I . 1411 I street. Nice LARGE shop with great folks working there that actually seem to care that you may have questions that need answers.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

slitespd said:


> Check out the new Mike's Bike's at 14th and I . 1411 I street. Nice LARGE shop with great folks working there that actually seem to care that you may have questions that need answers.


They had stuff I haven't seen elsewhere, like Specialized shoe inserts, but for road bikes I only spotted Cannondale, Specialized, and Litespeed, similar to other shops nearby.


----------



## Circles (Aug 3, 2005)

Doug at Rex Cycles is awesome for repairs and tune ups. Typically known as a frame builder, Steve Rex has a great mechanic on staff that really knows his stuff.


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

mikes bikes are rip off liars. There are a bunch of imcompetent low lifes. They have no idea what there doing and will take every advantage to sell you something that you don't need. There are a scum company. Go to a honest bike shop like City bicycle that do quality work for a fair price. MIKES BIKES ARE SCUM !!!!!


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Davis Wheelworks & BicycleChef. Wheelworks has a good inventory of highend bikes. The people at the Chef's are some of the best.


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

I heard a couple of people tell me planet bike in folsom is good. The few times I used City Bicycle I got good service. Like I said before. Mikes Bikes Sacramento is a bunch of imcompetent liars and scam artist. I have 4 years left on my service contract and I would never, ever let those scum bags touch my bike. When I complained to the owner. He called me a liar. POS. IMHO.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Circles said:


> Doug at Rex Cycles is awesome for repairs and tune ups. Typically known as a frame builder, Steve Rex has a great mechanic on staff that really knows his stuff.



Absolutely. Doug is the only mechanic in SAC that touches my bikes.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I like the Davis shops more than the Sacramento shops I've visited. If you live in West Sac, might almost be worth it to go there instead of to the downtown Sac shops.

Wheelworks, Ken's, B&L, and the Freewheeler in Davis are all excellent shops that I would recommend to anyone. Wheelworks has the best selection of the four when it comes to higher-end bikes and items. B&L seems to specialize in commuter-y stuff. Freewheeler is a smaller, family-run shop with that personal touch. Ken's is a just a very good all-around shop.

...


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had good luck with Bikes Plus in Folsom.


----------



## I3erto (Jul 23, 2007)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but I was looking for a Surly Dealer in Sacramento. Does anyone know if any of these shops carry the brand?


----------



## pedal2tahoe (Nov 10, 2006)

I would reccommend MIKE"S BIKES. I live in roseville, and had an issue with my system six (c-dale) and took it to THREE "big name" area shops/ wont mention names....
was almost ready to sell it until someone reccommended Mike's. They looked at it, and immediately knew what the problem was. Factory trained, and VERY knowledgeable mechanic.
Very different from the "Yea dude we can fixit.. " attitude I got from other shops.
Also......
You will find some shops with 3- 4 week turn around times for repairs- WTF!!?
Mikes usually takes a day or so.

Also-- If you have not been to Davis Wheelworks, you need to go. The inventory is unlike anything I've ever seen. They should charge admission at the door just to be in the presence of some of those bikes!! Nothing has a price tag on it. If you have to ask, well.....you don't wanna know.


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

Bought my bike from Mike's Bikes Sacramento. I've never had an issue there and know most of the staff there (mechanics and sales). The mechanics answer all my questions and make great suggestions, same with the sales staff.


----------



## tobasco (Dec 19, 2007)

Mikes Bikes Sacramento is the worst bike shop that I ever visited. In my experience. The staff are liars and the mechanics are incompetent. I would rather go to a honest bike shop.


----------



## tobasco (Dec 19, 2007)

*Better Business Bureau*

See what the BBB has to say about Mikes Bikes Sacramento. And check out KCRA.com A-list and see what other people think about mikes bikes sacramento.


----------

